# The Scent Works



## jblaney (Oct 31, 2013)

Is anyone having problems getting responses from them?   I have sent two emails asking them for usage rates for M&P soap with no response.   There is no info on their site, only for CP soap and I believe it would be different.   I have left two detailed voice messages, one yesterday and another today with not response yet.   I read on another forum someone else was having a similar issue with getting no response from them.  I love their fragrances, but if I don't know the correct usage, I don't want to guess.   Very frustrating.:eh:


----------



## Jencat (Nov 1, 2013)

Based on what I read on another forum, I would be hesitant to use them.  It looks like people have been having problems getting responses from them and also having problems with items not being shipped.  I don't have any first-hand experience with them myself.


----------



## jblaney (Nov 28, 2013)

I never did get a response from The Scent Works.   I don't know if I will order from them again because of this.   I placed a large order and am starting a business and liked their fragrances, but poor service is unacceptable to me.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 28, 2013)

I have also read elsewhere that CS has been pretty hit or miss of late.

I haven't ordered from them recently but I always had orders fulfilled promptly in the past.


----------



## jblaney (Nov 29, 2013)

Judy,

They did fill the order promptly, but what I'm hearing is if there are any problems or even simple questions, they ignore them.   No responses whatsoever.  I need to feel I can count on a supplier and responding to inquiries is part of their job as a supplier.   They are only doing half their job, which is unacceptable.   If I had a large order to fill and the fragrance was on back order and they would not respond to me to tell me when it was in stock, that could be a disaster and I could lose customers.   They really could learn a thing or two from Brambleberry who has excellent customer service.   I believe their company is smaller, but that is no excuse for poor service.

I want people to be aware of this and maybe they will see this and change their ways.   Probably not, but here's hoping...


----------



## Sandpiper Spa (Dec 3, 2013)

I've ordered from them for years and never had a problem. I liked using them for their quick delivery (they're in the same town as me) and good quality.

However, with my last order, they neglected to send the castor oil I ordered/paid for. I have sent 3 emails--all of which have bounced back to me because the mailbox is full--and left 2 messages, none of which have been returned. 

I am SO DISAPPOINTED!!! :thumbdown:

I noticed that their mailing address has changed, so I was wondering if perhaps someone new had bought the company?


----------



## jblaney (Dec 4, 2013)

Sandpiper Spa - I'm sorry to hear of your bad experience.   What happened to you is even worse since you paid for product you never received.   You may want to report this to the BBB.   You will not be the first.

Something fishy is going on and it's sad because like everyone has said, their fragrances are very nice and high quality.   I really wish they would get their act together.


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 4, 2013)

If you paid for the product and they never sent it can’t you report it to your credit card company?


----------



## Sandpiper Spa (Dec 9, 2013)

After reading more complaints in the forums, I decided I would open a Pay Pal dispute, since it's now been two weeks since I started trying to contact them. I discovered a refund from TSW that was for the product they didn't send. So I went back & looked at my packing slip to check if I had misread it but it still had everything I ordered checked off and the #5 (# of items I ordered) circled. So while I'm glad I got my money back, this doesn't make up for the fact that my three email were returned and no one ever called me back. I've never experienced such utter disregard for customer service


----------

